# BAS Alternator-Starter



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone have experience using: http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1511530&highlight=bas+alternator+starter? It looks as if they are also used for engine assist.


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Salty9 said:


> Anyone have experience using: http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1511530&highlight=bas+alternator+starter? It looks as if they are also used for engine assist.


I have heard of such a system, but I have not had any experience with this, but http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=31584 seems to have more details about it.

I would like to get hold of one and the controller.


----------

